# être plein (rassasié)



## CharlesN

C'est une question qui me perplexe. À l'école aux États-Unis, même en ligne, on entend souvent cet avertissement: quand on a assez mangé et quand on veut l' indiquer (par example, au serveur), il vous faut ne jamais dire "je suis pleine" parce qu'un francophone va comprendre que vous êtes enceinte (plus gênant même pour un homme). Mais un français vient de dire à ma femme qu'il n'a jamais entendu dire ça. Il utilise souvent cette phrase.

Qui a raison? Et si cette personne a raison, d'où vient ce conseil erroné aux États-Unis?

Merci en avance pour toute clarification.

C.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, en français courant, on ne dit plus guère que l'on est « plein » ; on dit que l'on est *rassasié* ou *repu*. On peut en revanche dire que l'on a le *ventre plein*.


----------



## CharlesN

Merci pour la réponse rapide: Mais si je peux poser la question encore une fois (et la raison pour laquelle j'ai nommé le sujet (= enceinte?). Je suis conscient qu'il y a de mutiples façons de dire qu'on a assez mangé. Mais, est-ce qu'on va comprendre "je suis pleine" comme "je suis enceinte"? 

De plus, sinon, d'où vient cet erreur?

Merci encore.
C.


----------



## itka

Je ne peux pas vous répondre sur l'origine de cette erreur, mais pour moi, "je suis pleine" ne signifie pas "je suis enceinte". Cette expression peut s'employer pour des animaux, mais certainement pas pour une femme !
Bien entendu, comme vous l'a dit Maître Capello, cela ne se dit pas non plus pour signifier qu'on a assez mangé. En fait, sans complément (je suis plein _d'amertume_, je suis plein _de joie_) je ne vois pas ce que cette expression pourrait signifier.
En langage très populaire, voire vulgaire, on comprendrait "j'ai trop bu" (d'alcool, évidemment !)


----------



## OLN

_Être pleine_ se dit d'une femelle d'animal (vache, jument, brebis), pas d'une femme. 

"sinon, d'où vient cet erreur? " De quelle erreur parles-tu ?
Certaines personnes disent bien _je suis plein_ quand elles ont suffisamment ou trop mangé et dans le contexte, le sens est habituellement clair. Ça manque cependant d'élégance, d'autant plus que l'autre sens d'« être plein » est être ivre.
Il me semble que cela a déjà été discuté dans le forum bilingue FR-EN.

Ajout : Ma réponse a croisé celle d'itka.


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, ça manque d'élégance... mais je suis de celles qui disent « _je suis pleine_ » quand j'ai un peu trop mangé.  En famille ou entre amis,  pas au resto. 
Parce que c'est courant au Québec.  





> QUÉBEC,FAMILIER –Rassasié. Pas d’autre poulet, merci, je suis plein.


  Je soupçonne que cela vient de l'équivalent anglais.

D'accord avec itka et OLN  (salut ) pour ce qui est de «_ enceinte_ ». Franchement. 
Je ne dirais pas «_ je suis pleine_ » si j'avais trop bu, et je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu dans ce sens non plus.
Et quand je dis « _je suis bourrée_ », dans mon vocabulaire ça signifie que j'ai trop mangé... pas trop bu.

Sinon, il y a bien sûr :
_Je n'ai plus faim / j'ai  déjà assez ou trop mangé / je ne peux pas avaler une bouchée de plus / j'ai le ventre plein / je n'ai plus de place pour un dessert...  
Rassasiée / repue_ ne me viennent pas spontanément.   

OLN faisait peut-être référence à *ce fil* du forum FR-EN.
Il y a aussi *cet autre fil*  (dans lequel j'ai écrit à peu près la même chose qu'ici au post 23).


----------



## Eruanne

Pour moi, française de 25 ans, "je suis plein(e)" veut bien dire que "j'ai trop mangé", je pense avoir déjà entendu des gens dire ça en français et l'avoir sûrement dit moi même (peut-être une question d'âge, peut-être est-ce un anglicisme). Ce n'est pas très élégant certes, je ne dirais ça que dans un contexte très familier (plus vulgaire que l'anglais _I am full_). "Je suis rempli", aussi, mais encore une fois c'est pas une expression courante, juste une façon vulgaire de dire qu'on a vraiment trop mangé. En anglais, vous pouvez dire au serveur _I am full,_ mais en français, dire ça mot à mot est vulgaire, il vaut mieux dire _je n'ai plus faim / j'ai bien mangé / je n'ai plus de place pour le dessert,_ etc.

C'est sûr que "pleine" ne s'utilise pas pour dire "enceinte" pour une femme, juste pour les animaux. Donc peut-être que "plein" est parfois traduit par "pregnant" dans certains dictionnaires bilingues EN-FR (car c'est en effet un des sens du mot, c'est une traduction possible mais uniquement pour les animaux) et que c'est pour ça que des anglophones font la confusion (parfois les dictionnaires bilingues ne précisent pas bien dans quel cas quel mot est utilisé).


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Oui, ça manque d'élégance... mais je suis de celles qui disent « _je suis pleine_ » quand j'ai un peu trop mangé. En famille ou entre amis, pas au resto.
> Parce que c'est courant au Québec.    Je soupçonne que cela vient de l'équivalent anglais.
> D'accord avec itka et OLN  (salut ) pour ce qui est de «_ enceinte_ ». Franchement.
> Je ne dirais pas «_ je suis pleine_ » si j'avais trop bu, et je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu dans ce sens non plus.
> Et quand je dis « _je suis bourrée_ », dans mon vocabulaire ça signifie que j'ai trop mangé... pas trop bu.
> 
> ...
> 
> _Rassasiée / repue_ ne me viennent pas spontanément.



Je suis d'accord à 90%   Mais je ne pense pas que l'expression soit inélégante. Je peux le dire et je l'entends dire au restaurant. C'est courant au Canada.


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Mais je ne pense pas que l'expression soit inélégante.


Visiblement pas au Canada, mais en Europe si.


----------



## Nicomon

Il semble qu'_être plein_ se dise en Belgique aussi.

D'accord pour _ ventre plein _mais selon moi des adjectifs comme _repu_ ou _rassasié_ sont plus soutenus.  On change de registre.
Je ne peux pas les écrire ici, sur le forum français seulement, mais je les traduirais autrement que l'équivalent de _être plein(e) _... qui n'est pas forcément élégant en anglais non plus. 

Je n'ai pas changé d'idée depuis le 25 janvier 2016 (post 6) ou  *cet autre fil* (post 23) auquel je viens d'ajouter un post.
Ceux que cela intéresse peuvent aussi consulter ce lien : *je suis plein – OffQc | Québécois French Guide*
On y fait notamment référence aux équivalents italien et espagnol, qui se traduisent aussi par « plein ».


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Il semble qu'_être plein_ se dise en Belgique aussi.


Difficile à dire. Ma première réaction a été de condamner l'expression, comme Maître Capello, mais en y réfléchissant je pense l'avoir déjà entendue (sans l'utiliser moi-même), dans un contexte très familier.

D'un autre côté, c'est vrai que je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'on peut dire d'autre pour exprimer cette idée dans un style relâché ou familier, _repu _et _rassasié_ relevant effectivement d'un registre plus soutenu.


----------



## mlotpot

Bonjours, je trouve que "je suis plein" se comprend très bien, dans un contexte très familier voire vulgaire. Je suis à peu près sûr de l'entendre ou de l'utiliser plusieurs fois par an mais certainement pas au restaurant. Dans un niveau de langue modéré, on pourrait trouver "je n'ai vraiment plus faim", "j'ai bien mangé", "c'était copieux".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Dans un registre très familier et plaisant : « J'ai les dents du fond qui baignent. »


----------



## Nicomon

Qu'avez-vous donc tous à écrire _vulgaire ? _

Dans mon vocabulaire  _je suis plein(e)_ est familier ou un calque de l'anglais équivalent, sans plus.
Remarquez que j'ai mis d'autres suggestions (post 6) en janvier 2016.   

Je n'écarte pas non plus l'hypothèse que ce sens ait mal vieilli ailleurs et soit encore présent au Québec :


> _(Être) plein_. (Être) rassasié. (Ds _Ac._ 1835, 1878).


 Source : PLEIN : Définition de PLEIN

À mon avis , qui n'engage que moi,  l'expression «_ J'ai les dents du fond qui baignent _» - qui me fait penser à une envie de vomir - est nettement plus vulgaire. On peut avoir le ventre plein sans être pris de nausées.



> *Signification*
> Avoir mangé ou bu excessivement, et être pris de nausées ou vomissements.
> 
> *Origine *
> Malgré une origine totalement inconnue, il est facile de supposer que cette expression est somme toute récente de par sa vulgarité.
> Elle représente alors de manière imagée un trop-plein qui remonte jusque dans la bouche et « fait baigner les dents ».


 Source : Avoir les dents du fond qui baignent : signification et origine de lexpression


----------



## danielc

Oui, mais toi tu as dit que _plein_ manque d'élégance, que tu ne le dis pas au resto, mais de l'autre côté que c'est familier, ou courant. Est-ce que _courant_ et _familier_ sont synonymes de manque d'élégance? As-tu changé d'idée en ce qui concerne l'aspect, disons "inélégant" de _plein?_

Tu as aussi dit que  "_Rassasiée / repue_ ne me viennent pas spontanément. "  C'est pareil pour moi. Que dis-tu dans un contexte canadien pour un registre plus soutenu?

Nous les Canadiens avons peut-être le même problème que Chimel, un membre belge, qui dit au # 11
" D'un autre côté, c'est vrai que je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'on peut dire d'autre pour exprimer cette idée dans un style relâché ou familier, _repu _et _rassasié_ relevant effectivement d'un registre plus soutenu. "

Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un anglicisme, mais d'un vieux sens du mot comme tu as indiqué dernièrement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, _être plein_ est familier et manque de raffinement, mais je ne dirais pas que ce soit vulgaire pour autant. Je suis par ailleurs d'accord que _repu_ et _rassasié_ sont d'un registre plutôt soutenu et absent de la langue courante.

Dans la langue courante, j'entends et emploie des tours semblables à ceux suggérés par mlotpot, essentiellement _ne plus avoir faim_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> essentiellement _ne plus avoir faim_.


Oui, mais sous la forme : «* j'ai pu faim*. » La familiarité se logeant souvent dans le métaplasme, ici une syncope sur « plus », s'ajoutant à l'ellipse du « ne ».


----------



## Nicomon

@ danielc :  Il y a une nuance entre  inélégant et vulgaire. 
J'ai simplement repris au début du post 6 les mots d'OLN au post 5. Faudrait pas en faire toute une histoire ! 


danielc said:


> Que dis-tu dans un contexte canadien pour un registre plus soutenu?


   Je dirais  _rassasiée, _qui n'est pas strictement franco-français.  Mais en anglais, ça ne serait pas_  full =  plein(e). _
Ce n'est pas spontané, mais je ne parle pas spontanément dans un registre soutenu, non plus.

À mi chemin, il y a ce que j'ai écrit au post 6.

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu « _plein _» au resto et je ne serais pas portée à le dire... pas plus que l'équivalent anglais.

Merci, MC.  En passant... j'ai suggéré  :  _je n'ai plus faim_ bien avant mlopot, en janvier 2016.


----------



## danielc

La question que je t’ai posée n’était pas celle de la nuance entre inélégant et vulgaire ,
mais entre inélégant d’un côté et familier ou courant de l’autre . Quelque chose de courant n’est pas
forcément inélégant. Non plus quelque chose de familier .

Intéressant que les options extrêmes prennent le verbe « être » et celles du mi-chemin prennent d’autres verbes, surtout « avoir »


----------



## Oddmania

Je suis surpris par certains messages. Personnellement je ne trouve rien d'inélégant, de vulgaire ou même de _très familier_ à l'expression "Je suis plein". Pour moi, c'est plus proche de langage courant, là où "Je suis repu" est plus soutenu et "J'ai les dents du fond qui baignent" nettement vulgaire.

J'ai du mal à voir la nuance de registre avec l'anglais "I'm full". Certes, selon le niveau de standing du restaurant, je n'utiliserais probablement pas l'expression pour m'adresser à un serveur.

En parlant d'alcool, en revanche, "Il est plein" est nettement plus familier que "Il est saoul" et plus proche de "Il est rond".


----------



## Nicomon

@ danielc :  Une expression familière et courante est souvent « inélégante ».   Encore faudrait-il définir l'adjectif.
Je répète qu'au post 6  je n'ai fait que reprendre les mots d'OLN : _ ça manque d'élégance.   _

J'aurais peut-être pas dû.   J'en resterai là... il serait inélégant d'insister.


----------



## danielc

Oddmania said:


> Je suis surpris par certains messages. Personnellement je ne trouve rien d'inélégant, de vulgaire ou même de _très familier_ à l'expression "Je suis plein". Pour moi, c'est plus proche de langage courant, là où "Je suis repu" est plus soutenu et "J'ai les dents du fond qui baignent" nettement vulgaire.
> 
> J'ai du mal à voir la nuance de registre avec l'anglais "I'm full". Certes, selon le niveau de standing du restaurant, je n'utiliserais probablement pas l'expression pour m'adresser à un serveur.
> 
> En parlant d'alcool, en revanche, "Il est plein" est nettement plus familier que "Il est saoul" et plus proche de "Il est rond".


Vous êtes le premier Français du fil à dire pareil. Est-ce que vous entendez peut-être un usage qui varie selon la région en France?


----------



## Oddmania

J'en doute. A mon avis, c'est peut-être plus générationnel.


----------



## danielc

Comment? L'uasge en question ne te choque pas. Est-il question d'un usage plus populaire chez les plus jeunes, ou les plus vieux?


----------



## Oddmania

L'expression est certainement considérée plus normale ou acceptable chez les plus jeunes.


----------



## nicduf

Chez les plus jeunes.


----------



## danielc

Une définition viellie en France (#14), est de retour chez vous. Intéressant. Est-ce que c'est grâce à la bonne influence canadienne ou belge ? Ou un emprunt de l'anglais d'une façon? Les jeunes préfèrent souvent un langage familier.


----------

